# TESO - kurze Freeze Screens mit starkem Surren



## Th0rin (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo Community,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen meinen neuen PC fertig zusammengeschraubt und als erstes TESO installiert. Läuft wunderbar. Es ist nur ein kleines Problem aufgetreten, das immer wieder kurz erscheint.

Immer wieder mal habe ich 2-3 Sekunden lang Standbilder. Der Ton ist dann auch weg und man hört nur ein lautes, penetrantes Brummen/ Surren im Headset. Dies ist nicht tragisch aber überaus lästig.  

Mein System:
i7-9700k @3,60 GHz
ASUS Z390-F
16GB RAM G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz
Corsair TX750M Netzteil
Corsair H100i PRO Wakü
Windows 10 64bit Home

Bisher hatte ich keine Soundprobleme, aber ich habe z.Z. auch keine anderen Spiele installiert, um das vergleichen zu können. Könnte das ein Hardware-Fehler sein oder liegts vielleicht an den Treibern?  

Schonmal danke im Vorraus


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2019)

Zockst Du TESO mit der iGPU?
Ich hâtte jetzt zuerst auf die CPU getippt


----------



## Th0rin (14. Januar 2019)

Sorry. Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich ne GTX 1060 6GB drin hab. Also ich benutze nicht die Onboard-Grafik.


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2019)

Ich würde mal schauen was die HDD Led und der CPU Takt zu den Standbildern sagt und andere Games gegentesten.


----------



## Th0rin (14. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht hast du ne Idee, wenn ich dir sage, dass mein Rechner nach jedem Kaltstart einmal kurz neustartet bevor er bootet. Man hört ein kurzes Klacken, LEDs gehen ganz kurz an. Dann is er aufeinmal aus und bootet dann normal. Aber wie gesagt nur nach einem Kaltstart. Keine Ahnung, ob man da nen potenziellen Zusammenhang erkennen kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Januar 2019)

Hast du mal auf die Mainboard Fehlercode Anzeige geschaut? Vielleicht hilft dir diese ja weiter.


----------



## Th0rin (14. Januar 2019)

Entschuldige, dass ich so blöd frage. Aber was ist das für ne Anzeige? Ich habe keinerlei Errors o.ä. gesehen beim Booten. Oder meinst du während dem Betrieb?


----------

